# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ > آموزش: کد گوگل مپ برای استفاده در برنامه ها

## lakset

سلام دوستان من خیلی دنبال کد گوگل مپ گشتم که تو برنامه ام استفاده کنم با این کد وقتی رو یه نقطه کلیک میکنید مختصات اون نقطه رو توی دوتا باکس میده که میتونید ازش استفاده کنید  اگه براتون کاربرد داشت یه تشکر بزنید بد نیست 

```
<!DOCTYPE html ><html >  <head>        <script src="http://maps.google.com/maps?file=api&amp;v=2&amp;key=ABQIAAAAgrj58PbXr2YriiRDqbnL1RSqrCjdkglBijPNIIYrqkVvD1R4QxRl47Yh2D_0C1l5KXQJGrbkSDvXFA"          type="text/javascript"></script>        <script type="text/javascript">function load() {          if (GBrowserIsCompatible()) {                var map = new GMap2(document.getElementById("map"));                map.addControl(new GSmallMapControl());                map.addControl(new GMapTypeControl());                var center = new GLatLng(33.53500,47.60611);                map.setCenter(center, 6);                geocoder = new GClientGeocoder();                var marker = new GMarker(center, {draggable: true});                 map.addOverlay(marker);                document.getElementById("lat").value = center.lat().toFixed(5);                document.getElementById("lng").value = center.lng().toFixed(5);
   GEvent.addListener(marker, "dragend", function() {           var point = marker.getPoint();           map.panTo(point);           document.getElementById("lat").value = point.lat().toFixed(5);           document.getElementById("lng").value = point.lng().toFixed(5);                });
  GEvent.addListener(map, "moveend", function() {        map.clearOverlays();        var center = map.getCenter();        var marker = new GMarker(center, {draggable: true});        map.addOverlay(marker);        document.getElementById("lat").value = center.lat().toFixed(5);        document.getElementById("lng").value = center.lng().toFixed(5);
  GEvent.addListener(marker, "dragend", function() {          var point =marker.getPoint();          map.panTo(point);          document.getElementById("lat").value = point.lat().toFixed(5);          document.getElementById("lng").value = point.lng().toFixed(5);                });
                });          }        }        function showAddress(address) {        var map = new GMap2(document.getElementById("map"));           map.addControl(new GSmallMapControl());           map.addControl(new GMapTypeControl());           if (geocoder) {                geocoder.getLatLng(                  address,                  function(point) {                        if (!point) {                          alert(address + " not found");                        } else {        document.getElementById("lat").value = point.lat().toFixed(5);        document.getElementById("lng").value = point.lng().toFixed(5);   map.clearOverlays()   map.setCenter(point, 14);   var marker = new GMarker(point, {draggable: true});    map.addOverlay(marker);  GEvent.addListener(marker, "dragend", function() {          var pt = marker.getPoint();          map.panTo(pt);          document.getElementById("lat").value = pt.lat().toFixed(5);          document.getElementById("lng").value = pt.lng().toFixed(5);                });
  GEvent.addListener(map, "moveend", function() {        map.clearOverlays();        var center = map.getCenter();        var marker = new GMarker(center, {draggable: true});        map.addOverlay(marker);        document.getElementById("lat").value = center.lat().toFixed(5);        document.getElementById("lng").value = center.lng().toFixed(5);
  GEvent.addListener(marker, "dragend", function() {         var pt = marker.getPoint();         map.panTo(pt);        document.getElementById("lat").value = pt.lat().toFixed(5);        document.getElementById("lng").value = pt.lng().toFixed(5);                   });
                });                        }                  }                );          }        }function ss(){}        </script></head> <body onload="load()" onunload="GUnload()" >
<p align="left">
<table>  <tr>        <td><b>عرض جغرافیایی</b></td>        <td><b>طول جغرافیایی</b></td>  </tr>  <tr>        <td ><input type="text" id="lat" /></td>       <td ><input type="txt"  id="lng" /></td>  </tr><tr><p><a href="http://lakdesign.ir">LakDesign.ir</a></p></tr></table></p>  <p>  <div align="center" id="map" style="width: 600px; height: 400px"><br/></div>   </p>  </div>  <form action="#" onsubmit="showAddress(this.address.value); return false">         <p>                 <input placeholder="برای سریع تر پیدا کردن محل  مورد نظر اسم شهر یا استان را بنویسید سپس روی دکمه برو کلیک کنید" type="text" size="100" name="address" value="" />          <input type="submit" value="برو" />          </p>        </form></body></html>
```

----------


## i-php-i

دنبال همین کد بمودم. می شه در مورد نحوه استفاده توضیح بدید یا اینکه اگر لینک آموزشی سراغ دارید اینجا قرار بدید؟

----------

